#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > آموزشی: بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت

## dbchista

سلام
اول هفته تون بخیر

سئو چی هست؟
سئو یا بهینه سازی سایت یعنی بتونید با روش های درست و قانونی سایت تون رو طوری بسازید که بتونه بین میلیون ها سایت دیده بشه.

سئو دو تا بخش اساسی داره:
بخش اولش کاربرا هستند. یعنی رفتار کاربرها با سایت شما نشون میده که سایت تون باارزش هست یا نه.
یکیش هم موتورهای جستجو خصوصا گوگل هستش که تصمیم میگیره تو کدوم صفحه شما رو به کاربرا نشون بده.
جالبش اینه که همین گوگل، با توجه به رفتار کاربرا- تصمیماتش رو در مورد شما، مدام مورد بازبینی قرار میده.
یعنی یه بار ممکنه خیلی تحویل تون بگیره، دفعه بعد محل نذاره..

از طرفی هم اگه شما تو صفحه اول نباشید احتمال اینکه کاربرا بتونند سایت شما رو پیدا کنند خیلی کمه.

پس باید هم رو نظر کاربرا کار کنید تا وقتی گوگل شما رو به اونا نشون داد، شرمنده نشه.
هم باید تکنیک بلد باشید، خودی نشون بدید، گوگل دلش بخاد که شما رو معرفی کنه.

این چرخه مدام تکرار میشه.
همش کاربرا و گوگل رو نظر هم تاثیر میذارند.

انجام دادن این کارها به صورت قانونی یه کار تخصصی و حرفه ایه (حتی غیر قانونی اش هم یه کار تخصصیه :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت: )
هر کسی هم که سایت داره باید سایتش سئو بشه.

واسه امروز فک کنم کافیه.

شما هم تکمیلش کنید.

با بهترین آرزوها :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*A R A S H*,*ali m.g*,*alirezarasol*,*farzad.*,*forud*,*javamobira*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## forud

> سلام
> اول هفته تون بخیر
> 
> سئو چی هست؟
> سئو یا بهینه سازی سایت یعنی بتونید با روش های درست و قانونی سایت تون رو طوری بسازید که بتونه بین میلیون ها سایت دیده بشه.
> 
> سئو دو تا بخش اساسی داره:
> بخش اولش کاربرا هستند. یعنی رفتار کاربرها با سایت شما نشون میده که سایت تون باارزش هست یا نه.
> یکیش هم موتورهای جستجو خصوصا گوگل هستش که تصمیم میگیره تو کدوم صفحه شما رو به کاربرا نشون بده.
> ...


درود بر شما 
بله دقیقا همینطور هست
همچنین از جمله فاکتور های تاثیر گذار بر سِئو یک وبسایت ،سرعت بارگذاری سایت برای بازدیدکنندگان هست و اتفاقا این مشخصه جزو پیچیده ترین مشخصه های یک وبسایت است چرا که ممکن است هر بازدید کننده ای در هرجایی از کره ی زمین به اینترنت دسترسی داشته و تمایل داشته باشد بازدیدی از وبسایت ما انجام دهد ، اینجاست که بحث cdn و حجم گرافیکی وبسایت ما و هاستی که وبسایت ما روی آن نصب است و بسیاری  از جزییات دیگر به میان می آید.

----------

*A R A S H*,*ali m.g*,*alirezarasol*,*dbchista*,*hojat88*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
امروزتون بخیر

دیروز در مورد اینکه سئو چی هست صحبت کردیم و جناب forud تو تکمیل پست، به سرعت سایت اشاره کردند و نکات خوبی گفتند.
واقعا هم کسی به سایتی که سرعت پایینی داره فرصت نمیده تا قابلیت هاشو نشون بده.

حالا سوال اینه که چطوری می تونیم سرعت سایت مونو بالا ببریم؟

افزایش سرعت سایت آپشن های زیاد و حرفه ای رو داره. بنده اینجا به چند تا از ضروری ترین هاش اشاره می کنم.
بقیه اش رو شما تکمیل کنید.
اگه فرصت بشه خودم هم بیشتر می نویسم.

خب! با رعایت این موارد سرعت سایت تونو بهتر کنید:
- بهینه سازی تصاویر
- بروز بودن نسخه CMS تون
- ارتقا PHP
- کاهش ریدایرکت های سایت
- حذف کردن افزونه های غیرفعال
- حذف هر چیز اضافی تو سایت (مثل آیکن های شبکه های اجتماعی در صورتی که تو اونا فعالیت نداشته باشید)
- استفاده از افزونه کش مرورگر (این یکی از افزونه های ضروریه)
...

همش اینا نیست.
سوالی داشتید درخدمتم.
تکمیلش کنید خوشحال میشم.

جیب هاتون پر از پول :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*A R A S H*,*alirezarasol*,*forud*,*hojat88*,*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
وقت تون عالی

یه چیزی که خیلی تو سئو غوغا کرده لینک سازی هست. همون لینک بیلدینگ(link bulding)
یعنی شما بتونید برای پست هایی که تو سایت تون منتشر می کنید، لینک جذب کنید.
اینطوری گوگل میگه: لابد مطلب مهمیه که بقیه بهش اشاره می کنند. بعد میاره تو جاهای بهتر نشون میده مخاطب های بیشتری ببینند.

لینک سازی خودش دو بخش اصلی داره:
لینک سازی داخلی و لینک سازی خارجی

لینک سازی داخلی یعنی شما بین مطالب مرتبط سایت تون پیوند ایجاد کنید تا کاربر بتونه بی دردسر به محتواهایی که بهش کمک می کنند دسترسی داشته باشه. 
لینک سازی خارجی هم یعنی اینکه سایت های دیگه به محتوای شما پیوند (لینک) بدند. این یه خورده (راستشو بخواید بیشتر از یه خورده) سخته.

لینک سازی داخلی ظاهرا آسونه، ولی واقعا مهمه. گوگل هم بهش اهمیت میده.
برا لینک سازی خارجی باید خیلی باسواد و حرفه ای باشید. جدی جدی کار متخصصه. کلی باید رو سایت کار کنه و هزینه علمی و زمانی و مالی صرف کنه.

واسه اینکه حوصله تون سر نره، فعلا همینا.
مثل همیشه اگه تکمیلش کنید خوشحال میشم.
بازم می نویسم.

حال تون روبراه :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*alirezarasol*,*forud*,*javamobira*,*mohammadhadi*

----------


## forud

مطالب مهم ، گویا و روان

----------

*alirezarasol*,*dbchista*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یه مطلب جالب که اخیرا در مورد سئو خوندم و دلم میخاد شما هم بدونید (چون احتمالا این سوال براتون پیش بیاد) اینه که:

آیا محدود کردن دسترسی (به سایت مون) از کشورهایی که سرعت اینترنت پایینی دارند، می تونه رو رتبه سایت مون تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه؟
-البته این سوال تو آمریکا و تا جایی که یادمه از دنی سالیوان پرسیده شده بود-
جوابی که به این سوال داده شده بود این بود:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
یه خورده خودتون فک کنید بگم.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
جوابش این بود:
وقتی شما کشوری رو محدود می کنید، اونا از VPNها استفاده می کنند تا بتونند به سایت تون دسترسی داشته باشند.
VPNها خودشون سرعت اینترنت رو کم می کنند بنابراین وقتی ازین روش استفاده میشه عملا، کاربر با سرعت کمتری (نسبت به حالت قبل) وارد سایت میشه و این موضوع نمی تونه رو رتبه سایت تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه.

یعنی هدف مدیر سایت اینه که دسترسی با سرعت پایین رو محدود کنه اما عملا یه کاری می کنه که با سرعت خیلی پایین تر از قبل از سایت بازدید می کنند.

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*forud*,*javamobira*

----------


## forud

> سلام
> 
> یه مطلب جالب که اخیرا در مورد سئو خوندم و دلم میخاد شما هم بدونید (چون احتمالا این سوال براتون پیش بیاد) اینه که:
> 
> آیا محدود کردن دسترسی (به سایت مون) از کشورهایی که سرعت اینترنت پایینی دارند، می تونه رو رتبه سایت مون تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه؟
> -البته این سوال تو آمریکا و تا جایی که یادمه از دنی سالیوان پرسیده شده بود-
> جوابی که به این سوال داده شده بود این بود:
> .
> .
> ...




در انتهای متن نوشته شده که این موضوع نمیتونه رو رتبه سایت تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه
یا
تاثیر منفی داشته باشه؟

----------

*dbchista*

----------


## dbchista

تاثیر مثبت نداره رو سئوی سایت و بهتره ازین روش استفاده نشه.

----------

*forud*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
روزتون بخیر
صبح اینجا برقا رفت و نتونستم پست بذارم.

امروز راجع به یه نکته دیگه سئو صحبت می کنیم.
اخیرا یه سوالی شده از "جان مولر" که disavow کردن لینک ها آیا تاثیر بدی رو سئوی سایت مون داره؟

disavow کردن یعنی اینکه شما به گوگل میگید یه بک لینک های خاصی رو که سایت های دیگه به شما دادند، نادیده بگیره!! (اگه اطلاع دارید چرا این کار لازمه پست رو تکمیل کنید)

خب حالا بعضیا اومدن و گفتن که disavow کردن یعنی اینکه شما دارید به گوگل میگید بک لینک غیر قانونی خریدین و.. حالا هم گوگل شما رو تو لیست بدها قرار میده.

جان مولر جواب داده که:
نخیر. disavow کردن یه کار فنی هست و صرفا به گوگل میگه که اون پیوندهای خاص رو در نظر نگیره.

در واقع disavow کردن تاثیر منفی رو سئوی سایت نداره.

سوالی بود در خدمتم.
بهترین ها رو براتون آرزو می کنم :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*forud*

----------


## dbchista

> سلام
> روزتون بخیر
> صبح اینجا برقا رفت و نتونستم پست بذارم.
> 
> امروز راجع به یه نکته دیگه سئو صحبت می کنیم.
> اخیرا یه سوالی شده از "جان مولر" که disavow کردن لینک ها آیا تاثیر بدی رو سئوی سایت مون داره؟
> 
> disavow کردن یعنی اینکه شما به گوگل میگید یه بک لینک های خاصی رو که سایت های دیگه به شما دادند، نادیده بگیره!! (اگه اطلاع دارید چرا این کار لازمه پست رو تکمیل کنید)
> 
> ...



سلام
روزتون عالی

بیایید پست رو تکمیلش کنیم:
به نظرتون چرا برا بعضیا این سوال پیش اومده که disavow کردن، ممکنه رو سئوی سایت شون تاثیر منفی داشته باشه؟
مگه یه مدیر سایت حق نداره به لینک های نامناسب اهمیت نده و از گوگل بخواد که اونم اهمیت نده؟

لطفا کمی به جوابش فکر کنید و بعد پاسخ رو بخونید.

ببینید، کسب بک لینک (یعنی اینکه سایت های دیگه به سایت شما لینک بدند) موضوع خیلی مهمیه و کمک زیادی میکنه که سایت شما تو رتبه های اول گوگل قرار بگیره.
خیلی هم سرش رقابت هست و کلی راه و روش درست و غلط داره. با یه عالمه استراتژی که سئوکارها سعی می کنند ازشون عقب نمونند.
حالا این وسط سر قضیه بک لینک چه اتفاقی افتاد؟
یه عده اومدند بک لینک خریدند. بک لینک غیر مرتبط. یه عده هم اومدند یه سایت های پشتیبان ایجاد کردند که عملا محتوای به دردبخوری نداشت و فقط می خواستند لینک های سایت اصلی رو اونجا، بمباران (لینک باران) کنند.
دست شون رو شد و گوگل اومد رتبه شونو آورد پایین.
بعدش این سایت ها مجبور شدند لینک ها رو نادیده بگیرند(با ابزار disavow) تا رتبه شون اینقد افت نکنه. 

از اونجایی که هوش بالای هوش بسیار است دوباره یه عده دیگه اومدن واسه ضربه زدن به رقیب شون، یه سایت ایجاد کردند و یه عالمه لینک غیر مرتبط از این سایت جدید به سایت رقیب دادند تا گوگل فک کنه مدیر سایت رقیب این لینک ها رو خودش ایجاد کرده و از اونجایی که غیر مرتبطه، رتبه سایت رقیب رو (که داره قانونمند کاراشو انجام میده) بیاره پایین.

مشکل شد دوتا.
یه عده خودشون بک لینک غیر مرتبط میذاشتن و گوگل رتبه شونو میاورد پایین.
یه عده دیگه هم واسه پایین آوردن رقیب براشون بک لینک غیر مرتبط ایجاد می کردند.
گوگل هم که نمی دونه اینکارو کی کرده فقط میبینه بک لینک ها غیر مرتبط اند.

الان به این فک کنید که یه مدیر سایت داره با ابزار disavow، لینک هایی رو نادیده میگیره.

میگن گوگل فک میکنه خود مدیر این بک لینک ها رو قبلا ایجاد کرده بوده، حالا داره ماس مالی میکنه.
در حالیکه ممکنه این طرز فکر منصفانه نباشه و سایت رقیب واسه آسیب زدن لینک داده باشه.
جان مولر گفته که نه. disavow کردن یه کار فنیه و ما در مورد شما فکر بد نمی کنیم.

طولانی شد این پست.
اما امیدوارم به دردتون خورده باشه.

برا همه مون عزمی بلند و روحی وسیع آرزو می کنم :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
دیشب با اینکه دیرتر از همیشه تعطیل کردم و تقریبا یه ریز کار کرده بودم ولی باز کارام تموم نشد!! می تونستم اقلا یه ساعت دیگه تو دفتر شرکت بمونم و کارامو تموم کنم ولی خب دیروقت بود واسه یه خانوم(9شب)-دلم می خواد اینطوری نباشه و کاری رو که دوس دارم تا آخرین توانم انجام بدم-بریم سر پست امروز:

امروز در مورد سه تا صفت باهم صحبت میکنیم.
ازین صفت ها وقتی استفاده می کنیم که از یه سایت دیگه لینک گذاشته باشیم تو سایت مون.
اولیش رو که تقریبا همه میدونن: "rel=nofollow". به موتورهای جستجو میگه که دنبال این لینک رو نگیرند. این لینک ها از نظر سئو ارزشمند نیستند ولی اخیرا گوگل گفته که به عنوان یه نکته (امتیاز مثبت شاید) اینارو حساب می کنه.
دومیش "rel=sponsored" هست. به گوگل میگه که برای اینکه این لینک رو بذاره پول گرفته (یه لینک تبلیغاتی هست) و باز از نظر سئو و رتبه بندی گوگل چندان بااهمیت نیست.
سومیش هم "rel=ugc". ازین صفت هم تو فروم ها و... استفاده میشه و به گوگل میگه که این لینک توسط کاربر قرار داده شده و در واقع خیلی لینک مهمی نیست.

هیچ کدوم ازین لینک ها از نظر رتبه بندی تاثیر چندانی ندارند(اخیرا در مورد اولی شک و شبهه به وجود اومده) اما ازون جایی که می تونند کاربر رو به صفحه شما هدایت کنند ارزش دارند و کاملا بی اهمیت نیستند.

امیدوارم از هر کدوم تو جای مناسبش استفاده کنید و بهره ببرید.
با بهترین آرزوها :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*میثم.ف*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام
امیدوارم با انگیزه و انرژی مثبت و صدالبته دیدگاه درست امروزتونو شروع کرده باشید -(آخه انگیزه و انرژی مثبت، بدون دیدگاه درست به چه دردی میخوره؟! غیر از اینکه انرژی مون هدر بشه و آخر سر ناامید بشیم؟! از نظر من انگیزه و انرژی مثبت بدون دیدگاه درست یه کار بچه گونه ست فقط)-

خب موضوع امروز چیه؟

تا حالا چیزی در مورد Digital BR شنیدید؟ -تو آینده قراره بشنوید-
معنی لغویش روابط عمومی دیجیتال هست.
جان مولر میگه: خیلی وقتا از سئو فنی هم مهم تره.

استراتژی های کسب بک لینک (که یه بخش خیلی مهم سئو هست) برای هر سایتی متفاوته، اما اون چیزی که باعث میشه این تفاوت رو درک کنیم و از استراتژی مناسب اون سایت استفاده کنیم Digital BR هست.
روش های سئو فنی و Digital BR در واقع مکمل هم هستند و به یه سایت کمک می کنند رتبه و محبوبیت بدست بیارند.

با بهترین آرزوها برای همه دنیا :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*میثم.ف*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
امروز رو تعطیلید یا دارید کار می کنید؟
من دارم کار می کنم و ازینکه فردا تعطیله بی اندازه خرسندم-اصولا وقتی خوب کار می کنی تعطیلی هم مزه میده-

روزترین نکته های سئو رو هم عرض کنم خدمتتون.
امروز دو تا نکته سئو داریم و یدونه هم خبر.
پس اگه دنبال می کنید پست ها رو امروز سه تا پست داریم. از دست ندید.

می دونید که گوگل اصلا از محتوای تکراری خوشش نمیاد اما حالا اومده یه استثنا قائل شده.

گوگل گفته که: محتوای مشابه تو قالب های متفاوت، تکراری نیست.
یعنی چی؟
تعریف گوگل از محتوای تکراری شامل مقاله و فیلم هایی نمیشه که متن مشابهی دارند.
جان مولر میگه که: گوگل نمی تونه متن فیلم رو تجزیه و تحلیل کنه بعد ایندکس کنه. بنابراین اگه ویدیویی منتشر کنید و بعد کلمات اونو تو یه مقاله بنویسید، گوگل اونا رو محتوای متفاوت میبینه.
گوگل این تمایز رو به این خاطر قائل هست که ممکنه کاربرا دنبال چیزای متفاوتی باشند. مثلا کسی مقاله بخواد و کس دیگه ای ویدئو.
گوگل ازین روش حتی استقبال هم میکنه و میگه یه روش عالی هست که اطلاعات شما تو کانال های مختلف منتشر بشه.

خب! برید خبر گوگلی رو بخونید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*میثم.ف*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

قرار بود امروز سه تا پست بذارم اما میخواد بشه چهار تا.

بعد ازین پست، دوباره یه پست خبری میذارم براتون.
پس هر چهارتا رو بخونید.

پست قبلی در مورد محتوای تکراری بود و استثنایی که گوگل براش قائل شده.
حالا اینو تکمیل ترش کنیم..
وقتی محتوا تکراری میشه چه اتفاقی میفته؟

جان مولر میگه: گوگل یکی از دو محتوا رو برای نشون دادن انتخاب میکنه، نه اینکه بگه این محتوا تکراریه پس هیچ کدومو نشون ندیم.

-وضعیت بهتر شد،نه؟!-

برید خبرمونم بخونید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*میثم.ف*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
با سومین پست امروز در خدمتتون هستم.

گوگل گفته اگه رتبه خوب می خواید باید همه فاکتورهای Core Web Vitals رعایت بشند.
این سه تا معیار چی هستند؟
Largest Content Paint *(LCP)*: سرعت بارگیری محتوای اصلی که باید کمتر از 2.5 ثانیه باشه.
First Input Delay *(FID)*: تاخیر ورودی اول یا همون سرعت کاربران(در برقراری ارتباط) پس از وارد شدن به صفحه که باید 100 میلی ثانیه باشه.
Cumulative Layout Shift *(CLS)*: ناپایداری صفحات که باید کمتر از 0.1 ثانیه باشه.

طبق گفته های جان مولر حتی اگه همه این عوامل رعایت بشند اما سایت رو HTTPS نباشه، کافی نیست و نمی تونه رتبه خوبی بدست بیاره.

به خدا میسپارمتون :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*میثم.ف*

----------


## dbchista

سلااام
صبح بخیر
عیدتون مبارک
و اگه مادر هستید، روزتون هم مبارک

حالا که Core Web Vitals اینقد مهم اند که هر سه تا معیار باید رعایت بشه تا توجه گوگل جلب بشه، یه عده اومدند ابزارهایی ساختند که بشه معیارهای Core Web Vitals رو اندازه گیری کرد. یکی ازین ابزارها مرورگر Chrome Canary (کروم قناری) هست. این بخش به طور پیش فرض فعال نیست اما با این تنظیمات، می تونید Core Web Vitals رو اندازه بگیرید.

راست کلیک:Inspect Element--->Customize and Control DevTools--->More Tools--->Core Web Vital

روز خوبی داشته باشید.
بازم پست داریم :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*میثم.ف*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
وقتتون بخیر

گوگل گفته ارزش ویدئوهای embed شده مشابه ارزش ویدئوهای آپلود شده است(یعنی از نظر سئو با هم فرقی ندارند). دلیلش هم اینه که سایت ها وقتی ویدئویی رو آپلود می کنند معمولا از یه CDN استفاده می کنند که از نظر فنی یه وب سایت جداگانه هست و با یه ویدئوی embed شده (جاسازی شده-تعبیه شده) بی شباهت نیست. پس اگه محتوا ایندکس شده باشه و کاربرا هم راضی باشند فرقی بین این دو تا وجود نداره.

بازم پست داریم.
فعلا :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*bardia.t*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
صبح جمعه بخیر

اگه پست قبلی رو خونده باشید -در مورد ویدئوهای embed شده و آپلود شده- ممکنه این سوال رو داشته باشید که "میزبانی شخصی بهتر از embed کردنه چون باعث میشه موقع جستجو صفحات خود شما به عنوان منبع محتوا نشون داده بشند در حالیکه تو ویدئوهای embed شده، سایتی که ویدئو اونجا قرار داره (مثلا یوتیوب یا آپارات) به عنوان منبع محتوا نشون داه میشه"
این ازون سوال هایی هست که جان مولر تو جوابشون میگه: بستگی داره!
بستگی داره به اینکه کدوم صفحه اطلاعات بیشتری داره. گوگل هر کدوم رو مناسب تر تشخیص بده اونو نشون میده و اینطور نیست که به طور پیش فرض بره جایی رو که ویدئو رو از اونجا embed کردید رو نشون بده.

برم ببینم محتوای جدید داریم واسه امروز یا نه.
مراقب اهداف تون باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*bardia.t*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
فکر کنم پست سوم امروزه که دارید می خونید.

از جان مولر در مورد تغییر ساختار سایت از "ساختار مسطح" به "ساختار هرمی" پرسیده اند.
جان مولر به صورت کلی جواب داده که:
در ساختار هرمی گوگل درک بیشتری از زمینه صفحات جداگانه سایت داره، اما در عین حال -نباید مثلا یه میلیون بار کلیک کنید تا به محتوای واقعی برسید- برای رسیدن به محتوا باید تعداد کلیک معقولی داشته باشید.

*توجه کنید که شرکت های سئو توصیه نمی کنند که در ساختار خزیدن سایت تون تغییر ایجاد کنید چون به طور کلی تاثیر منفی داره رو سایت تون*

اما جان مولر داره میگه که: همیشه هم اینطور نیست. اگه یه سایت کاملا مسطح باشه بهتره کمی "عمق" تو خزیدن ایجاد کنید اما نه اینکه کل سایت رو بهم بریزید که به ساختار هرمی برسید.

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*bardia.t*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
اوقات به کام

از گوگل پرسیدند که: آیا از کلمه کلیدی تو button-text ها هم استفاده کنیم(برای سئو)؟
گوگل جواب داده که: دلیلی نداره که ارزش یه تگ HTML به طور قابل توجهی بیشتر یا کمتر از کلمات عادی صفحه باشه. گوگل برای رتبه بندی به button-text ها نگاه نمیکنه اما حتی متن button-text رو ایندکس میکنه...و ادامه داده: من باشم سعی می کنم فرم رو برای کاربرا بهینه کنم نه سئو.

بازم پست داریم.
با آرزوی بهترین لحظه ها :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

پرسیدند: آیا داشتن 400 تا لینک تو صفحه اصلی وب سایت تجارت الکترونیکی، واسه سئو ضرر داره یانه؟

هم گوگل هم خیلی از متخصصین سئو ساختار هرمی رو برای سایت توصیه می کنند.
400 تا لینک واسه صفحه اصلی خیلی زیاده و سعی کنید منو رو طوری درست کنید که برای کاربرا ساده و قابل استفاده باشه.

سوال دوم اینه که: اگه اون لینک ها رو تو تگ H3 قرار بدیم چی؟ اوضاع بهتر نمیشه؟

از نظر گوگل و بینگ، کار بدی انجام نمیدی اماااا احتمالا کمکی هم بهت نکنه.
(اگه همه چی H3 باشه هیچ چی H3 نیست)

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام
روز باد و بارانی بخیر(اینجا هوا طوری ابری بود که آدم احساس می کرد تو لندنه! ولی باد ابرها رو برد، لندن هم باهاش رفت)

از جان مولر پرسیدند که استفاده از برچسب ها رو سئو تاثیر مثبت داره یا نه؟
جان مولر جواب داده: استفاده از برچسب ها میتونه به گوگل کمک کنه صفحات با موضوعات مشابه رو پیدا کنه اما اینطوری نیست که برچسب ها یه امتیاز ذاتی داشته باشند.
برچسب ها فقط صفحات بیشتری تو سایت شما ایجاد می کنند.

اعتماد بیش از اندازه به برچسب ها میتونه صفحات ضعیف و تکراری ایجاد کنه که این خودش باعث میشه رو سئوتون تاثیر منفی بذاره.

روز خوبی داشته باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر در مورد تغییر دامنه سوال پرسیدند و اینکه بعد از تغییر دامنه رتبه شون افت کرده...جان مولر هم گفته که این کار غیر معمول نیست و یک-دو یا حتی سه هفته ممکنه طول بکشه تا اوضاع بهتر شه.

موفق باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر پرسیدن که چه چیزی بیشتر اهمیت داره؟ تعداد دامنه های لینک دهنده یا تعداد کل بک لینک ها؟
جان مولر هم جواب داده که رو هیچ کدوم اینا تمرکز نکنید. گوگل پیوندها رو این شکلی ارزیابی نمیکنه. گوگل به میزان ارتباط پیوندها توجه می کنه. از نظر تئوری یه سایت میتونه میلیون ها پیوند داشته باشه و گوگل هم اونا رو نادیده بگیره(اگه بی ربط باشند). یه بک لینک از یه وب سایت خوب(مرتبط) میتونه تاثیرگذار تر از میلیون ها پیوند بی ربط باشه.

موفق باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تو مطالعه ای که تو دانشگاه کمبریج انجام شده این نتایج به وجود اومد:

آیا کیفیت صفحه فرود تاثیری بر نرخ تبدیل داره یا نه؟
سرعت سایت و بهینه شدن برای موبایل بیشترین تاثیرات رو دارند.
سرعت مهم ترین عامل هست، عوامل دیگه سئو فنی هم مهم اند(توضیحات متا، فایل robots.txt ,...)
از بین سایت های مطالعه شده حدود 5% نمره مناسب کسب کردند...
-یعنی 95% سایت ها دارند درامد بالقوه شونو از دست میدند-

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
وقت بخیر

Core Web Vitals شاید مهم ترین دغدغه سئوکارها شده..مشکلاتی وجود دارند که حل کردنشون افتاده گردن سئوکارها و طراحان سایت(الگوریتم ها رو گوگل تغییر میده- معیارهای جدیدی میاره وسط در حالیکه نحوه طراحی سیستم ها، پلاگین ها و CMSها تغییر نکرده و...)
یکی از راه حل ها برای ما که مقابل عمل انجام شده قرار گرفتیم این هست که از امکاناتی استفاده کنیم که وجود دارند!(بدون اینکه به پلاگین ها و CMSها دست بزنیم)
مثلا چی؟
مثلا از فونت هایی استفاده کنیم که وب سایت مجبور به بارگذاریش نباشه(چون هر چی رو که وب سایت بارگذاری میکنه رو سرعت سایت تاثیر میذاره). به جاش از فونت هایی استفاده کنیم که خود سیستم های عامل اونا رو دارند(مثلا Sans Serif هم رو ویندوز هست هم اپل و هم اندروید) و انتخابای این شکلی سرعت سایت رو که خیلی خیلی مهمه تو Core Web Vitals، بالا میبره.

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

از جان مولر در مورد خطای 404 پرسیدند و اینکه حتی بعد سال ها، گوگل این url ها رو crawl میکنه.
جان مولر هم جواب داده که اگه 30-40 درصد url ها تو سرچ کنسول، 404 باشند خوبه و مشکلی نیست.
گوگل ممکنه حتی سال ها پس از حذف url ها از یه وب سایت، به تلاش برای خزیدن ادامه بده و صاحبان سایت تو این مورد کاری از دست شون برنمیاد.
بنابراین خطای 404 حتی برای سخت کوش ترین سئوکارها هم اجتناب ناپذیره.
اگه url در گذشته فعال بوده هراز چند گاهی گوگل سعی میکنه اونو crawl کنه.
اگه مطمئنید url دیگه واقعا وجود نداره می تونید اونو تو گزارش سرچ کنسول نادیده بگیرید.
خطای 404 زمانی واقعا مشکل ساز هست که مربوط به صفحه اصلی باشه. چون تو این حالت گوگل با خودش میگه :"من نمی دونم این سایت هنوز فعال هست یا نه".

موفق باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

سوال اینه که چرا سایت شما تو rich result ها نشون داده نمیشه؟
دلایل مختلفی داره اما یه روش عرض می کنیم تا مشکل تونو بررسی کنید.

برای سایت تون یه جستجوی :site انجام بدید. اگه rich result ها رو اونجا براتون نشون بده اما تو جستجوهای عادی نشون نده، معنیش اینه که گوگل کاملا از سایت شما راضی نیست. اما اگه تو جستجوی :site نمی تونید rich result ها رو ببینید معنیش اینه که گوگل نمی تونه داده های شما رو پردازش کنه و باید بررسی کنید. اگه مطمئن هستید که سایت تون مشکلی نداره، مشکل خودتون رو با انجمن های پشتیبانی گوگل مطرح کنید.

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

Sitemap چی هست؟
روشی هست که برای ارائه یه فایل XML به گوگل که به اون کمک میکنه صفحات وب رو کشف کنه. نقشه سایت برای سایت های بزرگ به ویژه سایت هایی که ممکنه پیچیده باشند بهترینه. نقشه سایت برای سایت هایی که لازمه از مقالاتشون بایگانی داشته باشند مخصوصا سایت های خبری، مفیده.
Sitemap برای صفحاتی که کمتر از پونصد صفحه دارند و محتواشون معمولا به هم پیوسته هست ضروری نیست.

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

بهترین راه برای بهبود نتایج سئو سایت تون، افزایش اثر بخشی ترافیکی هست که به سایت تون وارد میشه.
چطور این اثر بخشی رو ایجاد کنیم؟
-مشتری دوس داره با شما تماس داشته باشه(پس شماره تماس تون جلوی چشم باشه)
-چت آنلاین: سایتایی که چت آنلاین دارند نرخ تبدیل بالاتری دارند
-بهترین مکان برای اینکه به مشتری ها بگید چرا باید با شما کار کنند، جایی هست که اونا دنبال کسی مثل شما می گردند
-وقتی دنبال افزایش نرخ تبدیل هستید این کار رو برای کاربرا آسون کنید...فرم ها رو نبرید قایم کنید و کار کردن با فرم ها رو آسون کنید

موفق باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

می خوام دو تا نکته کوچولو که به نوعی از فوت های سئو محسوب میشن خدمتتون عرض کنم، بعد خودتون هر جا که هستید ازش استفاده کنید و سودشو ببرید.

 طبق داده هایی که Local-Pack-O-Meter ارائه میده:
- جستجوهای محلی در طول کرونا کاهش نداشته
- کمی بیشتر از یک سوم کل جستجوهای گوگل، به نوعی محلی هستند.

معنی این اطلاعات چیه؟
یعنی اگه شما رو سئوی محلی سایت تون کار کنید بهتر جواب می گیرید و به موفقیت نزدیکتر هستید.

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

عرض کنم خدمتتون که "چطوری می تونیم اعتبار یه دامنه رو بسنجیم؟"، وقتی داریم به بک لینک گرفتن فک می کنیم و این حرفا...

سه تا ابزار خیلی خوب هست برای اینکار:
- Ahrefs Domain Rating
نمره ای که Ahrefs به دامنه میده. بهش میگن: Domain Rating
Domain Rating یا به طور خلاصه DR، یه اصطلاح نسبی هست که تعداد سایت هایی که به شما لینک میدند و همین طور تعداد دامنه های دیگه ای که این سایت ها به اونا لینک میدن رو در نظر میگیره.
هر چی DR بالاتر باشه ارزش لینکی که این دامنه به سایت های دیگه میده هم بیشتره.
این ارزش به طور مساوی تقسیم میشه.
یعنی سایتی که فقط به 50 تا سایت لینک میده تاثیر بالاتری داره نسبت به سایتی که به 500000 تا سایت لینک میده.

دو تا ابزار دیگه:
- Semrush Authority Score
- Moz Domain Authority
هستند.
برای اینکه پست طولانی نشه و حوصله تون سر نره تو پست بعدی در مورد اینا هم میگم.

با بهترین آرزوها :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تو پست قبلی در مورد اعتبار سنجی دامنه ها برای بک لینک گرفتن صحبت کردیم.
گفتیم سه تا ابزار خوب هست.
یکیشم گفتیم Ahrefs هست.
حالا دو تای دیگه:
- Semrush Authority Score
نمره Semrush نتیجه محاسباتی هست که توسط یه الگوریتم شبکه عصبی انجام میشه که از یادگیری ماشین برای اندازه گیری Authority(اعتبار-قدرت) هر دامنه بر اساس کیفیت، محبوبیت و سیگنال های بک لینک استفاده می کنه و فاکتورهایی مثل تعداد دامنه های ارجاع دهنده به یه سایت، تعداد پیوندهای خروجی از یه دامنه، پیوندهای nofollow و ... رو در نظر میگیره.

- Moz Domain Authority
یا به طور خلاصه DA، پیش بینی میکنه که چقدر احتمال داره یه وب سایت تو نتایج جستجو دیده بشه و نمره ای بین 1 تا 100 اختصاص میده. نمرات بالاتر به معنی توانایی بیشتر تو رسیدن به رتبه بهتر هست.
اینم عرض کنم که بعضی ها Moz رو نماینده گوگل می دونند.

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تو دو پست قبلی در مورد بررسی نمره سایت برای بک لینک گرفتن ازش صحبت کردیم.
سه تا ابزار معرفی شد:

- Ahrefs Domain Rating
- Semrush Authority Score
- Moz Domain Authority

و در مورد هر کدوم اونقدری که کارتون راه بیفته صحبت کردیم.

یه ابزار دیگه هم هست که دلم می خواد بگم بهتون:
- Majestic Trust Flow
همینقدر میدونم که می تونه سایت رو تو چند تا موضوع مختلف بررسی کنه و به هر موضوع نمره متفاوتی بده.
دیگه اطلاع چندانی ندارم در موردش.
ولی اقلا همین قدر آشنا بشیم شاید به درد خورد.

روز خوبی داشته باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل میگه: کاربرایی که با تلفن همراه وارد وب میشند 4-8 ثانیه رو یه صفحه تمرکز می کنند.
این یعنی چی؟
یعنی شما کمتر از 8 ثانیه فرصت دارید رو کاربر تاثیر بذارید.
خب! خود این یعنی چی؟؟
یعنی تو کمتر از 8 ثانیه باید هم صفحه تون لود بشه هم با کاربر ارتباط برقرار کنه و اونو تشویق به برقراری ارتباط با وب سایت شما بکنه!!

امیدوارم تو کمتر از 8 ثانیه موفق بشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
شهادت امیری که با حق بود و حق با او بود بر دوستدارنش تسلیت باد

چند تا افزونه کروم معرفی می کنم برای بهبود سئوی سایت:

- Headline Studio: برای بهینه سازی عناوین(رایگان)
- Wordtune: از هوش مصنوعی برای بهبود متن استفاده میکنه(رایگان و پرمیوم)
- SEO Pro Extension: برای تجزیه و تحلیل سریع ویژگی های وب سایت(رایگان)
- Buffer Extension: اشتراک محتوای رسانه های اجتماعی(رایگان و پرمیوم)
- Ahrefs SEO Toolbar: تجزیه و تحلیل اطلاعات مربوط به یک صفحه مثل عناوین، URL ,...
- MozBar: سرعت بخشیدن به تجزیه و تحلیل لینک ها
- Grammarly: بررسی اشتباهات املایی و گرامری(رایگان و پرمیوم)
- Keywords Everywhere: بررسی کلمات کلیدی(رایگان و پرمیوم)
- Bitly: می تونید URL رو کوتاه کنید و تو شبکه های اجتماعی به اشتراک بذارید(رایگان و پرمیوم)

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

شاید براتون سوال بشه که حالا با معیار جدید گوگل(Core Web Vitals) که اهمیت سرعت سایت بیشتر شده لازمه که هاست های سریع تری بخرید...البته هاست سرعت بالا خوبه اما Core Web Vitals رو کدهای سایت هست که حساسه. بنابراین لازمه که کدهای سایت بهینه بشند.

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اگه سایت دارید حتما میدونید که یکی از مهم ترین و خیلی از مهم ترین فایل های سایت تون، فایل robots.txt هست.
نحوه ویرایش این فایل حتی رو سئوی سایت شما تاثیر داره.
مثلا اگه تو این فایل نوشته بشه:

User-agent: *
Disallow: /

هیچ کس نمی تونه شما رو تو نتایج جستجو پیدا کنه.
-البته کسی برا سایت خودش اینکارو نمیکنه، اما اگه کسی بخواد باهاتون شوخیه بدیه بکنه!!! شاید اینطوری سربه سرتون بذاره-
پس؛
دسترسی به فایل های خاص سایت تون رو محدود کنید.
ویرایش فایل ها و پشتیبانی سایت تون رو به کسایی بسپارید که دانش لازم رو دارند.

موفق باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

برای چه اهدافی از regex گوگل سرچ کنسول استفاده کنیم؟
کسایی که سایت دارند می تونند از regex برای تقسیم بندی کاربرایی که از قبل با نام تجاری شون آشنا هستند استفاده کنند. این کار با مشخص کردن انواع مختلف نام شرکت-مثلا غلط املایی ها- انجام میشه.
این کار باعث میشه که صاحبان سایت در مورد اینکه کدوم بخش از سایت باعث جذب مخاطب میشه مطلع بشند.
در واقع از regex برای تجزیه و تحلیل انواع سوالات استفاده شده، برای یافتن بخش های مختلف وب سایت استفاده میشه.

موفق باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

چرا منوها تو سئو اهمیت دارند؟
غیر از مسائلی مثل خلاقیت و دسترسی به محتوا و... از نظر سئو فنی-ناوبری(پیمایش،منوها)- بهترین فرصت برای تاثیر گذاری تو PageRank صفحات داخلی هست.
همچنین منوها به موتورهای جستجو کمک می کنند تا نحوه چیدمان یه سایت رو درک کنند.

آیا منوهای کشویی می تونند تاثیر منفی داشته باشند؟
بستگی داره!

بسته به نحوه کدگذاری منو، پیوندهای ثانویه و سوم ممکنه برای موتورجستجو قابل مشاهده نباشند، این تاثیر منفی نداره اما از نظر سئو ایده آل هم نیست. همچنین ممکنه رو crawl(خزیدن) سایت تاثیر بذاره.

موفق باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## ali m.g

سلام و خداقوت
جناب dbchista بزرگوار در چند تایپک پر محتوا و ادامه دار به آموزش و تشریح و تحلیل موضوع مجاز پرداختید و میتوان بقوت از آنها بعنوان یک آموزش جامع یاد کرد بنابراین اگر صلاح میدونید این تایپکها به موضوع مستقل آموزشی در بیان و عنوان اون رو هم خودتون انتخاب بفرمید یا همون عنوان قبلی باشه ؟ و از قالب ( مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت ) در بیاد و با عنوان آموزشی و با اهمیت در فهرست بخش قرار بگیره

همچنین از زحمات و تلاش شما  . حقیر به عنوان نماینده و مدیر این بخش بی نهایت تشکر و قدردانی میکنم

----------

*dbchista*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

> سلام و خداقوت
> جناب dbchista بزرگوار در چند تایپک پر محتوا و ادامه دار به آموزش و تشریح و تحلیل موضوع مجاز پرداختید و میتوان بقوت از آنها بعنوان یک آموزش جامع یاد کرد بنابراین اگر صلاح میدونید این تایپکها به موضوع مستقل آموزشی در بیان و عنوان اون رو هم خودتون انتخاب بفرمید یا همون عنوان قبلی باشه ؟ و از قالب ( مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت ) در بیاد و با عنوان آموزشی و با اهمیت در فهرست بخش قرار بگیره
> 
> همچنین از زحمات و تلاش شما  . حقیر به عنوان نماینده و مدیر این بخش بی نهایت تشکر و قدردانی میکنم


سلام
خیلی ممنونم از حسن نظرتون
اگه نظر و صلاحدید جنابعالی و عزیزان باتجربه سایت این هست، بنده هم موافقم.
اجازه بدید راجبه عنوان مناسب فک کنم.
بااحترام

----------

*ali m.g*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

لینک گرفتن برای محتواهای معمولی به اندازه کافی سخته، امااا لینک گرفتن برای محصول(صفحه محصول) خیلی سخت تره!!
چرا؟
چون محتوای معمولی ممکنه منحصر بفرد باشه و توجه رو جلب کنه و انگیزه ایجاد کنه برای اینکه کس دیگه ای بخاد لینک بده به این محتوا. اما در مورد محصول اینطور نیست. مثلا در مورد فروش تلویزیون- صدها فروشگاه اینترنتی دارند تلویزیون میفروشند پس چه دلیلی داره یه سایت دیگه به محصول ما(شما) لینک بده؟!
در واقع سوال اینه: چه چیزی محصول ما رو متمایز میکنه؟!
حالا سوال رو تکمیل تر می کنیم: چه جوری محصول مون رو متمایز بکنیم؟

یه ایده این هست که کاری کنید کاربرا زیر محصولاتتون نظر بدند و با هم گفتگو کنند. شاید محصول تو فروشگاه های دیگه تکرار بشه اما نظرات کاربرها، صفحه شما رو متمایز میکنه و ممکنه برای لینک دادن ایجاد انگیزه کنه.

این در مورد لینک خارجی بود.

اما از لینک سازی داخلی هم غافل نشید و از صفحات مناسب، به محصولاتتون لینک بدید. 

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یه سوال خیلی خیلی خوب و یه پاسخ ساده!

اگه یه سایتی رو ببینیم که رتبه خیلی خوبی داره اما ندونیم که دلیل رتبه خوبش بک لینک ها هستند یا چیز دیگه، چطور می تونیم سر از کارش در بیاریم؟؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
یه ذره دیگه فک کنید، عرض کنم خدمتتون
.
.
.
.
.
.
سایت مورد نظر رو، با کلمه کلیدی مشابه همون که تو گوگل جستجو کردید تو بینگ جستجو کنید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت: فعلا بینگ، نگاهش به بک لینک ها مثل گوگل نیست و می تونید بدونید که دلیل رتبه خوب یه سایت تو گوگل فقط بک لینک هاش هستند یا دلایل دیگه ای هم داره :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت: 

این خیلی کیف داشت، چون سوال به این مهمی جواب به این آسونی داشت.

موفق باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

کدهای HTTP(همونایی که وقتی رو لینک یه صفحه کلیک می کنید مثلا میاره خطای 405 یا 501 و...) رو سئوی سایت تون تاثیر دارند. پس بهتره معنی کلی این کدها رو بدونیم:

- کدهای 2XX: این معنی رو میدند که Googlebot میتونه محتوا رو بفهمه و ایندکس کنه و مشکلی وجود نداره(استثنائا کد 204 به این معنی هست که صفحه وجود داره اما محتوا وجود نداره)
- کدهای 3XX: به معنی ریدایرکت هستند اما همه ریدایرکت ها هم با هم برابر نیستند
- کدهای 4XX: این صفحات ایندکس نمیشند. این معنی رو دارند که این محتوا وجود نداره اگه هم قبلا وجود داشته URL از فهرست گوگل حذف میشه. با همه خطاهای 4XX غیر خطای 429 به یه شکل رفتار میشه. 429 هم به این معناست که Googlebot نمی تونه به URL دسترسی پیدا کنه چون سرور بیش از حد بار داره. این URLها تو فهرست گوگل می مونند.
- 5XX: در مورد URLهایی هست که قبلا ایندکس شده اند اما حالا خطای سرور دارند. در صورت ادامه داشتن خطا، بالاخره از فهرست گوگل حذف میشند.

زندگی تون پر از لبخند و رضایت :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

چرا روند و زمان ایندکس شدن سایت مهمه؟
غیر از اینکه خب اگه محتوایی ایندکس نشه به کاربر هم نشون داده نمیشه خوبه بدونیم که؛
ایندکس شدن شامل مراحل 
- بازدید/خزیدن(crawl) از یه صفحه وب، توسط Googlebot 
و
- بارگیری(download) اون تو فهرست جستجوی گوگل(Google search index)
هست. فهرست جستجوی گوگل جایی هست که صفحاتی که واجد شرایط رتبه بندی هستند اونجا قرار می گیرند، و نتایج جستجوها ازین فهرست ارائه میشه.
اگه گوگل نتونه صفحه رو بخونه یعنی مشکل اساسی وجود داره...

به این دلیل هست که مهمه. بخاطر مشکلاتی که پشت سایت میتونه وجود داشته باشه.

دلاتون پر از لبخند و رضایت :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*mehdi kardouni*

----------


## eblisss3

این سایت هم مقالات خوبی برای طراحی سایت و سئو و بهینه سازی محتوا داره به *این لینک مراجعه کنید.*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تو این پست 4 تا نکته طلایی سئو خدمتتون عرض می کنم.
این مطالب خلاصه ترجمه 5 صفحه اول کتاب The state of SEO 2021 هست.

1- بازاریابی محتوا بیشترین، و دیجیتال BR کمترین طرفدارها رو تو سئو دارند.
2- از نظر حدود 1/3 متخصصان سئو، عناوین، توضیحات متا و تگ عنوان ها مهم ترین عوامل رتبه بندی هستند.
3- صفر کلیک ها بزرگترین تهدید سئو محسوب میشند.
4- تمرکز بعدی حدود 1/3 سئوکارا رو تجربه کاربری خواهد بود.

فعلا این کتاب دستمه و خودم ترجمه می کنم و ادامه همین تاپیک بقیه نکات رو هم اگه مهم و به درد بخور بود عرض می کنم.

با آرزوی بهترین رویاها :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

ادامه خلاصه ترجمه کتاب The state of SEO 2021:

چه چیزی باعث میشه به عنوان یه سئوکار جایگاه بهتری داشته باشید؟
- تجربه(ارتباط مستقیم داره با میزان سال هایی که کار کردید)
- فریلنسرهایی که تجربه کاری کمتر از 2 سال دارند، موقع شروع کار با مشکل مواجه هستند و موسسان شرکت ها بیشترین درامد رو دارند.
- درامد سئوکارها متناسب با عنوان شغلی و میزان تجربه متغیر هست(عناوین بالاتر و تجربه بیشتر یعنی درامد بالاتر)

حالا صفحه 10 رو هم تموم کردیم...
اگه وب سایت دارید اما نتیجه ای ازش نمی گیرید باید به سئو سایت تون توجه کنید. پس این مطالب رو به دقت بخونید باشد که از سایت تون به درامد برسید.

سربلند باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

ادامه خلاصه ترجمه کتاب The state of SEO 2021:
-این پست تا صفحه 16 هست و کل کتاب هم 46 صفحه هست-

- متخصصان سئو کمترین زمان رو صرف روابط عمومی دیجیتال و پیوندسازی می کنند
- هنوز رتبه بالاتر  و حجم ترافیک به عنوان معیارهای ارزشی سئو مهم هستند
- سئوکارها بیش ترین زمان شونو صرف کلمات کلیدی و فاکتورهای on-page می کنند
- بعضی از بخش های سئو خیلی تخصصی هستند و همه سئوکارا به اون بخش ها توجه نمی کنند

این ترجمه ها از تولید به مصرفه
یعنی خودم تا جایی که خوندم داغ داغ میذارم شما هم بخونید و کیفشو ببرید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

امروز روز جهانی رویاست. به کلی حرف فک کردم که بنویسم(از آرزوی تحقق رویاها گرفته تا...) اما تهش فکر کردم اگه معلم بودم همچین موضوعاتی رو برا انشا تعیین می کردم شاید بیشتر بهشون فکر میشد.
خب دیگه طبق معمول بریم سر کار خودمون(اینم یه بخشی از رویامونه).
ادامه خلاصه ترجمه کتاب The state of SEO 2021:

- بدون سئو فنی هیچ کاری نمی تونید بکنید اما سئو فنی مثل بلیت ورود هست و همه چی نیست
- گفتیم که مهم ترین تهدید سئو، صفر کلیک ها هستند اما دومین تهدید بزرگ سئو، به روزرسانی های گوگل هستند(و تغییرات مرورگر کروم)
- حدود 5% سئوکارا فکر می کنند تا دو سال هیچ تهدید جدی برای سئو وجود نداره
- یکی از مشکلات خیلی مهم سئو کمبود نیروی متخصص هست. منظور از متخصص ها کسایی هستند که می دونند عوامل مختلف چطوری رو هم اثر میذارند
- خیلی از سئوکارا هنوز نمی دونند که (E-A-T) رو رتبه بندی تاثیر میذارند

پایان صفحه 27
من اگه معلم بودم شاگردام عاشق این شکلی خلاصه کردنم میشدند :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*الماس صورتی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

- بازاریابی محتوا بخش غالب بازاریابی دیجیتال هست
- رسوندن کاربر به صفحه فقط نصف راهه، بعد از اون باید کاری کنید تا مخاطب دست به عمل بزنه
- سیگنال های اجتماعی(Social signals) مهم ترین عامل رتبه بندی هستند
- برند سازی مهم تر از لینک سازیه
- CWV مهم ترین عامل رتبه بندی تو سال های آینده خواهد بود(از نظر بیشتر سئوکارا)
- برنامه حدود 1/3 سئوکارا برای آینده، تمرکز رو تجربه کاربره. برنامه حدودا 1/4 سئوکارا تمرکز رو تولید محتوا(بازاریابی محتوا) و برنامه حدودا 11% شون تمرکز رو ROI(می دونید که یعنی چی!)

پایان صفحه 35
با آرزوی تحقق زیباترین رویاها :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*الماس صورتی*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

چشم و گوش جان می سپاریم به آخرین بخش های ترجمه کتاب(راهنما-گزارش) The state of SEO 2021:

- به نظر میرسه که اخیرا گوگل به سیگنال های رتبه بندی خارج از صفحه(لینک سازی) کمتر اهمیت میده و به بیشتر رو ارتباط و کیفیت تمرکز داره
- با افزایش بودجه سئو، ترافیک سایت هم افزایش پیدا میکنه
- سئو یه سرمایه گذاری مستمر هست(اینطور نیست که یه بار انجام بدید و تموم بشه)

پایان
امیدوارم این اطلاعات بهتون کمک کنه تو کسب و کار آنلاین تون موفق باشید :بدون سئو، سایت بی سایت:

----------

*الماس صورتی*

----------


## abhamidi

عالی

----------

*dbchista*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

Wix با همکاری Deepcrawl قصد داره دیدگاه بهتری به سایت ها بده(در مورد سئوشون). اصل مطلب همین بود. علاقه داشتید امتحانش کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اخیرا مارتین اسپلیت یه صحبتایی کرده راجع به اینکه معمولا سئوکارها علاقه ندارند بگند:"نمی دونم"  و این موضوع باعث میشه بین طراحان سایت و سئوکارا فاصله بیفته و نتونند همدیگه رو درک کنند.
ببینید دوستان طراحان سایت، سایت رو طراحی می کنند و سئوکارها باعث میشند سایت شما تو گوگل دیده بشه.
شاید شرکت های خیلی بزرگ فقط تو یکی ازین زمینه ها کار کنند اما تو کشور ما معمولا یه شرکت همه اینا رو باهم انجام میده و معمولا طراحان سایت حداقل دوتا تخصص دارند.
مثلا شرکت شون هم طراحی سایت رو انجام میده و هم هاستینگ رو اما دیگه راجع به سئو ادعایی ندارند.
یا مثلا هم طراحی سایت هم انجام میدند هم سئو رو اما هاست رو می خرند.
یا طراحی سایت رو انجام میدند و گرافیست هم هستند(این نسبت به بقیه کمتره).
و خدمات هر شرکت هم واضح هست و حتما بهتون میگند که چه کارایی رو قراره انجام بدند(معمولا راجع به کارایی که قرار نیست انجام بشه صحبتی هم نمیشه).
بنابراین لازم نیست تو محیط ما نگران اینکه سئوکار چی فکر میکنه یا دیزاینر چی تو سرشه باشید چون اینجا معمولا همه اینا همپوشانی دارند.

و هر شرکتی هم موظف هست قبل از قرارداد به سوالای شما جواب بده.

موفق باشید.

----------

